# Amp Fx Send into Interface?



## Heyitstahtoneguy (Feb 6, 2012)

Is there a way to use a combo amp that has an fx send , and direct it into your interface, then use a cab impulse in your daw?


----------



## KingAenarion (Feb 8, 2012)

Heyitstahtoneguy said:


> Is there a way to use a combo amp that has an fx send , and direct it into your interface, then use a cab impulse in your daw?



Short answer, Yes. 

If your amp has a DI out then that is better.

If you want to use the FX send you could do that, most definitely. Use a DI box to take the signal from the amp, use the parrallel out on a DI if you use a separate DI to go back into the amp if you want.

You could also use a Load box with a DI to get the tonal characteristics of your power amp as well.


----------



## Heyitstahtoneguy (Feb 8, 2012)

thank you good sir, buddy of mine has a load box, this should go well!


----------



## Ryan-ZenGtr- (Feb 9, 2012)

Recording your preamp out via the FX loop (or slave etc.) is a great method of capturing your amps sound. Make sure to capture your guitar source DI while you're there if you want to reamp or use digital sounds as well. Add an impulse speaker/power amp and your done!

Good luck


----------



## mindwalker (Mar 5, 2013)

Sorry guys, to bump an old thread 
I have read kinda confusing information about how an impulse response already includes the color of a power amp and therefore you are fine running the fx-send with impulses. However I'm curious to what kind of difference would there be if running the power amp output with a loadbox and then doing the impulse...

I've tried a bit with my Blackstar HT-5R with the FX-send and it sounds good using an impulse response, however the sound is thinner and less bodied than what I hear coming from the speaker.. and I wonder if that could be the lack of the power amp.

I've tried a few cabinet simulators... Recabinet, Torpedo PI-Free, RedWirez but none of them gives me THAT sound coming from my amp. I've tried also to put a VST power amp simulation before the impulse but it doesn't change the sound that much at all. I've tried that with PI-Free's own power tube sim, Revalver power amp, POD Farm power amp...

I'm really curious to what kind of sound would I get if I'd take the line out from a loadbox after my amp.. and then use impulses over that! But I don't want to spend 300 eur on a loadbox to find out that probably not that much has changed...

Do you guys noticed any significant difference between fx-send and poweramp/loadbox line out ? Maybe it depends on the amp ?

Using an SM57 to mic my speaker doesn't give me very good results either cause I can't crank the speaker to a level good enough for the mic


----------



## mindwalker (Mar 5, 2013)

and just to add.. obviously it won't be possible to get in a single solution to have a recording of my amp sound like my amp without double-tracking or other techniques or something.. but I really think that the sound's characteristics are different using fx-send + impulse or straight out of the speaker


----------



## KingAenarion (Mar 5, 2013)

There is quite a difference between an impulse and a real speaker.

Real speakers have the distinct characteristic of moving, whereas an impulse is a static sound.

I don't think a loadbox is going to change your sound that much tbh.


----------



## mindwalker (Mar 6, 2013)

yeah I mean if you could simply get the sound of my amp with an impulse then the holy grail of recording would have been finally found 

But I just think the actual character of the sound of the amp is different... the sound coming out of the speaker is full.. palm mutes come out chunky! When using an impulse it seems that some of that is lost.. I can even hear the pick kinda scratching when I do palm mutes! But yeah maybe that has to do with the resonance of the speaker and cabinet that the impulse is not reproducing properly! Even with an SM57 I can't seem to pick that up very well but I haven't tried placing it around that much yet..


----------

